# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of February 2006

## Aphius

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assign each month. During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month. (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.


What's this you ask? That's not seeker! Things are a bit different because Seeker, being the generous dude he is, has allowed me the privelage of setting the tasks for this month.  ::D: 
Sorry they're a tad late.  :wink2: 

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Grow/Materialise two extra arms, use all your arms for something _interesting_.


Advanced Lucid task: Stand infront of a mirror and look carefully at your reflection. Try and reach through the mirror and take your reflection by the hand, if possible describe the sensations and feelings encountered.


~Aphius  ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## Abstract Fire

I'll try!!!  ::D:  Wish me luck!

----------


## WaaayOutThere

Funny you should have chosen the advanced task that you did...  I only just now read what the tasks are, but last night I had the weirdest dream!  Since I registered with this site, I haven't had any lucid dreams at all.  Then last night, I dreamed that I was looking at myself in a mirror.  My reflection looked scared and upset to be in a dream.  I did not feel scared or upset, so I leaned close and told my reflection (which did not do what I was doing) not to be scared, that this was only a dream.  A lucid dream!  The first in awhile.  So since I was lucid, I could do what I wanted.  Only, I didn't think of anything interesting to do at all.  So I went back  to regular dreaming.  Too bad I didn't read this until today.  Maybe I can find my way back to that mirror...

----------


## Distant Clone

I'm going to do both tasks at the same time  :smiley:

----------


## kramari

What great tasks, especially the first one. It may be hard though, I once grew myself wings, but I couldn't move them.

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by WaaayOutThere+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(WaaayOutThere)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Funny you should have chosen the advanced task that you did... *I only just now read what the tasks are, but last night I had the weirdest dream! *Since I registered with this site, I haven't had any lucid dreams at all. *Then last night, I dreamed that I was looking at myself in a mirror. *My reflection looked scared and upset to be in a dream. *I did not feel scared or upset, so I leaned close and told my reflection (which did not do what I was doing) not to be scared, that this was only a dream. *A lucid dream! *The first in awhile. *So since I was lucid, I could do what I wanted. *Only, I didn't think of anything interesting to do at all. *So I went back *to regular dreaming. *Too bad I didn't read this until today. *Maybe I can find my way back to that mirror...[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



I assume gaining control over some appendages that are new may take some concentration.  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *I assume nesgirl might combine them once again?*



I not only combine them, but mix them up w/many other events.
More than that, if you can believe that.
Not only do you have to grow 2 arms, and take your reflection out, you have to hang out w/your reflection and say what it was like.
On my website, those who can accomplish this get a special award...

I have yet to do this month's task though, but since it is a bit less adventurous, I might be able to do it tomorrow.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> I not only combine them, but mix them up w/many other events.
> More than that, if you can believe that.
> Not only do you have to grow 2 arms, and take your reflection out, you have to hang out w/your reflection and say what it was like.
> On my website, those who can accomplish this get a special award...
> 
> I have yet to do this month's task though, but since it is a bit less adventurous, I might be able to do it tomorrow.*



OMG, didn't you forget to make them play DS while doing it?

----------


## kramari

Sorry for the off-topic but nesgirl your signature made me do a RC.

----------


## dreamtamer007

How did nesgirl119 take a picture of herself?  Wow

----------


## dudesuperior

This sounds très cool! I think i'll try this while i'm having a nap in Maths   ::mrgreen::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by kramari+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(kramari)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sorry for the off-topic but nesgirl your signature made me do a RC.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Unfortunately, the morning that I assigned it was a Sunday, and because of that, I cannot post on here, nor can I play VGs (even in my dreams), and besides, don't you think you could get your reflection to play a game of Super Smash Bros, or Mario Kart w/you? That should be easy to figure out on a weekday
Anyways, I did do the DoG task. The first try was a failure. The second was a success. I almost did the third. It is inside my DoG journal . 
And in case you cannot get there:




> _Originally posted by In my DoG DJ_@ I wrote
> *
> LD
> 
> And that I did! Again, I grew 2 arms, like a Machamp, and then I went up to my reflection, and grabbed her. The feeling was....bizarre. When I did that, I did so hang out w/her. I took her to my Crescent Viewan church with me. Then we went back home and had some ice cream w/her. It was amazing, like we had so much in common. Then I sensed it was time to wake up, and told her, but I kept ending up in the same scene w/her.
> *

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *I not only combine them, but mix them up w/many other events.
> More than that, if you can believe that.*



What's so hard to believe about that.  :wink2: 
I just said it because that's what I noticed you did, not implying that was all .

It makes sense you'd have a lot in common, a reflection of yourself should be a lot like you.  ::D: 
Unless of course you pull out, like, a Bizarro version of yourself.
They just bust out saying all your music and your taste in games and stuff is crap.  ::shock::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *What's so hard to believe about that. 
> I just said it because that's what I noticed you did, not implying that was all .
> 
> It makes sense you'd have a lot in common, a reflection of yourself should be a lot like you. 
> Unless of course you pull out, like, a Bizarro version of yourself.
> They just bust out saying all your music and your taste in games and stuff is crap.*



Yeah, I know about that, but usually, my reflection is suppose to be reflecting my days before 7th grade...happy, very social, pretty mature (at least for a 12 year old), and trusting, while 6 years later, the true me is stressed, and trusts very few people. I am not afraid to approach DCs, but I have difficulty w/communicating properly even w/my friends. My reflection is suppose to symbolize the me that was lost many years ago, but is forever separated.
And why would my reflection do that? If it is my dream, any DC will be interested in gaming, unless I am DSing w/a game hater, in which case, I will personally kick them out. No one can interfere in my LDs....plus, that is actually where I come up w/VG ideas (taking MM2, and a quarter of it is 3d game programming)

----------


## luciddawg

i completed the advanced lucid task i think.  what happened was i was walking around in my house and became aware that it was a dream because of a recording i was listening to in my sleep. so i went to the bathroom and looked at my reflection and i suddenly remembered the task so i though id try it out.  i reached in the mirror and my hand went through   ::o:   and i started pulling my reflection out.  it felt weird because my reflection wasnt 3d, it was flat like paper and when i pulled it all the way out it kinda just disappeared.  i thought it was pretty cool anyway though.  then i sat down on the toilet and started to try to grow wings to fly cause i wanted to try something different than superman style.  i tried to just imagine how they would feel growing out my back and i actually started to feel it. i closed my eyes to visualize it more but that caused me to lose focus on my dream and i woke up.  is this dream good enough for a medal?

----------


## h0ju

Woot 100th post! Anyway,

I found the harder task easier to accomplish, Though when I touched the 'other me' I didnt exp. anything unusual just like touching any other DC  :Sad:  . I did however enter the mirror to find that my second form disappeared and I went from my bathroom to bedroom.

 I was able to grow 2 additional arms but alas they were absolutely useless (Im going to have to try again until I am able to use them like any other limb).

----------


## dudesuperior

Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 
I had my very first 'deliberate' Lucid Dream last night! 
I had thought about how I was going to grow extra arms before I went to sleep, and decided that I was going to tense all the muscles on my back and below my real arms, and 'grow' them from my muscles.

In the dream I was in a cafe my nan used to own on the Isle Of Wight, and there were brown sofas scattered about everywhere. I don't know how I became lucid, because I can only remember what I think was the end of the dream. I started to tense and relax my muscles, and as I did so, bumps under my arms grew. I also noticed that as I did this, my view changed from 1st person to 3rd person, and then back again. This got faster and faster until it was 'flashing' between the two. It then stopped suddenly, and I had two extra arms. They were very well built but were grey in color. I was amazed, I could even feel them, as if they were a normal part of me. 
I decided that I would try knitting  :Oops:    with my arms. I manged to weave a roughly square shaped cloth, but while I was knitting my arms (both real and extra ones) kept freezing, or jolting violently. Nothing else seemed important apart from knitting   :Question:  .
I can't remember anything after that.
Does anyone know why my arms kept freezing and jolting?

Thanks to everyone @ DV, I think this site has really helped me in having an LD   ::mrgreen::

----------


## kramari

Yay, I finally had a lucid dream, after a long, very long dry spell. I got up to go to the bathroom, returned to bed. and next thing I know I was having a LD. 
I passed in front of the mirror and remembered the lucid task. You would normally think that I remembered to touch my reflection  but no, looking at the mirror I remembered to grow extra two arms. I grew them and had more success then I had with growing wings some time ago. I slapped myself a few times with 4 hands just to make sure they work. 

Finally broke my dry spell.

----------


## DJA

I a;so broke my dry spell, because of the mission, it was sort of a dream incubation thing then I remembered:
"I had a lucid dream! When I was in bed I thought about growing extra arms, and then in my dream I did, I was in a bathroom and I started opening jam bottles with them, then I thought I dont have 4 arms, then I remembered the lucid views mission and I'm like cool I did it! Then I tried to go out of the house. Then I woke up when I opened the door to go out."

----------


## Borshkevski

i put my hand through a mirror on the door of a bathroom medicine cabinet but it jus came out the other side. It was very strange, but I don't think that counts.

----------


## SeptCore

I've done another mirror task, the one described by Stephen LaBerge. I was in front of a mirror and I remembered that experiment.. it involved moving and seeing if the move would be the same in the reflection. I touched my head, the reflection did the same. The second part of the experiment was passing through the mirror. I passed through it, everything went black and I had a false awakening.

----------


## Seeker

Pretty cool SeptCore.  I wonder what it is about mirrors that messes us up so much in LDs?

----------


## benkane1077

I don't think this counts, but I did the mirror task before. I'll tell the events anyways.

I was taking a shower in my parents house, where I lived at the time, and I noticed my hand bleeding. The shape looked like a messed up cross, but the water and blood made it not easy to tell. I rinsed my hand off, and it stopped. I got out and dried of, and looked at the mirror.  I reached the same hand up to the mirror while watching myself. Then myself smiled really wickedly, grabbed me, and pulled me through the fluid mirror. I ended up in a hellish place and woke up immediately. When I looked at the same hand when awake, it looks like a cross in the middle. It is still there 15 years later. 

I later remet "Myself" later several times. He became a dream guide that promised me evil desires, that anyone would give into that was weak. I was weak, and my desires happened, but the consequences were terrible. I actually had to battle "Myself" many years later. Very terrible. I won. But who is "I?"

----------


## Asclepius

I hadn't intended to thry this month's lucid tasks as they both seemed advanced.  My current LD tasks are very basic - increase frequency and increase duration.  But I recently had the following LD (close, but no cigar).

I start to walk around in store. It either has a bunch of books, or a bunch of cans. Try to read writing but can't. Store seems crowded. I start to walk out of it. See short girl or young girl? She says "I am going to have salad today." Good for you I think. "What does that mean?"   :Question:  
Walk out of store. Its a nice sunny day outside. I think if I walk outside I will wake up. Decide to go back into store to explore.
As I look around store, I realize I am staring into a mirror. The reflection is of me morphed into a face that is combined with the young girl.   ::bow::  
Remember dream tasks from Dreamview. Think about putting arm through mirror.
I notice the reflection/girl has eyes that have no pupils.  ::shock::    Where the pupils should be their is just blankness or emptiness. I find this very disturbing and wake up.

One of these days I will replay the mirror scene from Matrix 1.
 8)

----------


## three and four

Last night was quite a night. Three LDs. First time this has happened to me. I had set my alarm clock to ring after about 4hrs30 of sleep. WBTB & WILD were a success (Ill post the details in my dream journal).

So, I was lucid and looking for my dream guide, when I remembered the task of growing two extra arms (which I had just read on DV during my hour of WBTB).

I used a technique described somewhere else on DV for producing or materializing objects: you think about the object you need, and reach down deep into your pocket looking for it, and there it is! So I reached into my pocket looking for another hand (which would presumably be attached to another arm), and did indeed grab a hand. I lifted it out, and there it all was: I now had three arms. I did the same thing on the other side, and had four arms.

At this point, all four of my arms were sort of floating about (but still attached to my body), in a sort of Dr Octopus way. One cool thing was that looking down at the ground, I could see their shadows moving (it was a sunny day and I was by a lake). Wow.

However, I then went back to my original goal trying to find my dream guide: I spotted a speedboat out on the water and flew after it. I then woke up. 

Do I get the wings even if all my extra arms did was float about and produce a shadow?

 ::D:

----------


## Distressed_Mule

Yay, I've completed my first lucid task and an advanced one at that!

I was in this small room, it was like a hotel room, with old furniture and I wondered where I was.  After I looked around this man came in and told me I was dreaming so I became lucid.  This is when I spotted a mirror hanging on the wall and I remembered that looking in a mirror in a dream is strange so I looked into it and noticed nothing odd which is when I remembered the task.

I put my hand up to the mirror and tried to push my hand through but it didn't work so I began tapping on it and my hand got through, it was a strange sensation, it felt like water but it wasn't wet.  I quickly grabbed my reflections' hand and pulled it out with surprising ease but as soon as it was on my side it disappeared and the mirror didn't have anything in it anymore.

I had this dream on the 22nd but I couldn't get to a computer.

----------

